# Star Wars: AOTC



## Cthulhu (May 17, 2002)

Saw the flick tonight, on a digital screen, no less!

I'm not going to review the movie, except to say that I enjoyed it.  I'm not going to gush about the movie and give some 'false hopes' when they see it or overly critique it to ruin it for others.  See the dang thing yourself.  

I will say this:

Yoda's a badass.

Cthulhu


----------



## Ronin (May 23, 2002)

Yoda was great I loved the little karate hand  moves he made!


----------



## bscastro (May 24, 2002)

Yoda's awesome. It was worth watching the movie just to see Yoda.


----------



## deadhand31 (May 24, 2002)

i saw the movie three times in it's opening week....
jedis fighting......... big big battle..... yoda kicking butt... 

so beatiful..... *starts crying from joy*

:jedi1: :jediduel: :jedi1: :jediduel:


----------



## Ronin (May 25, 2002)

I hope Yoda fights again in episode 3


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 2, 2002)

excellent movie.  being the SW freak i am.  i cant wait to see it o DVD with all the extras...mmmmmm


----------



## meni (Jun 6, 2002)

Is it really worth it for the last half an hour?

to much kissing not enough fighting!


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

They got married, there will be plenty more fighting!:rofl:


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 7, 2002)

i have to admit that the movie was a little drawn out, but they needed to tell the story also.  i believe the next prequel will be full of action.

anyways i thought it was an excellent movie.


----------

